# Crestliner 1950 Fish Hawk



## Fish Catcher Jim (Aug 27, 2014)

Greetings,
First off I was wondering if any one in here is running one of these?

Looking at a new one and thinking on running a 225 optimax pro xs

I saw where mercury test this boat in 2015 with a 200 Verado and hit 50mph.

Now I have noticed far to many dealers stocking this boat with a mercury 150 4 stroke which is minimum hp. That seems a tad short to me.

Any way looking for some input.
Thank You
Jim


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I guess it depends on..
1. How fast you want to go.
2. Cost for the engine vs Operating expenses.

If it won't do 75 mph I'd go to an engine that would push it around 35 mph with a load, to me that's plenty fast. Not too often you can "let er rip" and then all your doing is beating up your boat. It's all about choices. Can you get a test ride on the combo your looking at, that's what I'd do before laying the jack down. The new 4 strokes sip gas as well.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

When I got my new boat I went back & forth on HP for the motor. Eventually I maxed it out based on the fact that it is not something I can easily "do over". I fish Lake Erie so days when I can run it wot are few but it is nice to have the horses. My previous boat was not maxed out & there were more than a few days when I would have liked a few extra horses.


----------



## Fish Catcher Jim (Aug 27, 2014)

@Popspastime @Meerkat 
Thank you both for your replies.
Speed is not a crucial factor in this but making sure it gets up on plane quickly and easily with a full load is. My last new boat I bought was on the lower end of the hp racial and there were times I regretted it big !!

I wanted to go like 18 foot and a 150 4stroke but I enjoy the extra room of the 1950 plus I can get a 57 inch live well as an option which I plan on setting up as a plug and play and only take it out when I need it.

My dilemma is the type of outboard.
I know I don't want a big ol verado with its power steering pump and since Crestliner is owned by Brunswick it dies not leave me many options.

I know of 2 dealers in Ohio who handles Crestliner and both only handle mercury. 
Thanks again 
Jim


----------



## esox72 (Jul 25, 2005)

Jim, just for your info. I bought a authority 2050 last year with a 150 4s and a 9.9 pro kicker. It's about 400# heavier but a little less fuel capacity. With a basic aluminum 17p prop it jumps on plane easily and trolls down nice. Max speed is 39-40 with 3 guys. I've been very happy because speed isn't that important to me.


----------



## Fish Catcher Jim (Aug 27, 2014)

esox72 said:


> Jim, just for your info. I bought a authority 2050 last year with a 150 4s and a 9.9 pro kicker. It's about 400# heavier but a little less fuel capacity. With a basic aluminum 17p prop it jumps on plane easily and trolls down nice. Max speed is 39-40 with 3 guys. I've been very happy because speed isn't that important to me.


Thank you sir,
This does help alot.
Jim


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a 2050 sport fish with a 150 optimax and 4 stroke mercury kicker . Mine runs about 38-39 loaded . I believe I also have a 17 p prop


----------



## JerryA (Aug 16, 2004)

Fish Catcher Jim said:


> Greetings,
> First off I was wondering if any one in here is running one of these?
> 
> Looking at a new one and thinking on running a 225 optimax pro xs
> ...


I have an 1999 Sportfish with a 115 hp 2-stroke Johnson 17p prop. Will run 37-38 mph and pull skiers. Not sure why you need more than 150 hp unless you like to go really fast and run a lot on calm water. I use the boat on Lake Erie and it's seldom calm enough to go fast anyway. One important thing: Does this boat have a 12 or 17 degree dead rise hull. You do not want a 12 degree hull if you are going to use it on big water.


----------



## Fish Catcher Jim (Aug 27, 2014)

JerryA said:


> I have an 1999 Sportfish with a 115 hp 2-stroke Johnson 17p prop. Will run 37-38 mph and pull skiers. Not sure why you need more than 150 hp unless you like to go really fast and run a lot on calm water. I use the boat on Lake Erie and it's seldom calm enough to go fast anyway. One important thing: Does this boat have a 12 or 17 degree dead rise hull. You do not want a 12 degree hull if you are going to use it on big water.


Jerry,
It's a 17 degree dead rise.
West Branch, Berlin and Milton are the waters I will be found in most. A few trips to NY or down south might happen but that's just some of those places you always want to try.

Thanks for this information.
Jim


----------



## Fish Catcher Jim (Aug 27, 2014)

What about this thinking.

If a good cruise speed for your lake is 32 and your motor tops out at around 37 then wouldn't this motor be working harder then one that tops out at around 50 and is cruising at 32?

Please know I am not arguing with any one. Just getting the thoughts out that constantly on my mind....

I don't want over kill any more then I want another under powered boat again.
Thanks again everyone
Jim


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I grew up on a 454 30 foot sportcraft. I always go by rpm rather than speed. So it depends on the rpm your running. She is working harder the faster you go.

I believe the boat is a 1987. Bought brand new. That boat will be mine some day. Still has the original engine.


----------



## Fish Catcher Jim (Aug 27, 2014)

fishingful said:


> I grew up on a 454 30 foot sportcraft. I always go by rpm rather than speed. So it depends on the rpm your running. She is working harder the faster you go.
> 
> I believe the boat is a 1987. Bought brand new. That boat will be mine some day. Still has the original engine.


Nice Boat !! 
I knew a guy who ran one of those 30 gls or sport fisherman. Something like that. Awesome boat she was.

It's funny for me contemplating about 27 mph to 40 to 50. I have not run a tach or speedo on any of my boats and when I was guiding I ran an eagle flasher and Lowrance paper graph.

I was either no wake or on plane or some where inbetween.
 lol
Thanks again
Jim


----------



## JerryA (Aug 16, 2004)

JerryA said:


> I have an 1999 Sportfish with a 115 hp 2-stroke Johnson 17p prop. Will run 37-38 mph and pull skiers. Not sure why you need more than 150 hp unless you like to go really fast and run a lot on calm water. I use the boat on Lake Erie and it's seldom calm enough to go fast anyway. One important thing: Does this boat have a 12 or 17 degree dead rise hull. You do not want a 12 degree hull if you are going to use it on big water.


17 degree hull is good. I believe this boat has the same hull design as my SportFish. It handles the waves on Erie very well - within reason. It is not the smoothest or driest ride in rough water - not as good as a glass boat. If I were doing it today, I would get a 150 4-stroke. The price of these motors goes up fast as you increase the HP, so I just don't see the cost/benefit of more than 150. My boat cruises nicely at 3200-3400 rpms when I can go that fast and I don't feel like the motor is working all that hard. Good luck on your buying decision.


----------



## Fish Catcher Jim (Aug 27, 2014)

JerryA said:


> 17 degree hull is good. I believe this boat has the same hull design as my SportFish. It handles the waves on Erie very well - within reason. It is not the smoothest or driest ride in rough water - not as good as a glass boat. If I were doing it today, I would get a 150 4-stroke. The price of these motors goes up fast as you increase the HP, so I just don't see the cost/benefit of more than 150. My boat cruises nicely at 3200-3400 rpms when I can go that fast and I don't feel like the motor is working all that hard. Good luck on your buying decision.



What size sport fish do you have?
I have come to believe that each manufacturer has their own idea of min and max hp as far as getting on plane.
Beyond the C.G hp limit formula.
Some use the minimum hp rating with one person and a few gallons of fuel and water like glass.

Add a full crew and gear and you have to put the heaviest guy up front to keep the bow down and others their minimum hp rating is more then enough to run the boat with the load maxed out.

I admit I like the thought of being able to run a 150 on a 1950 Fish Hawk very much !!
Jim


----------



## JerryA (Aug 16, 2004)

Fish Catcher Jim said:


> What size sport fish do you have?
> I have come to believe that each manufacturer has their own idea of min and max hp as far as getting on plane.
> Beyond the C.G hp limit formula.
> Some use the minimum hp rating with one person and a few gallons of fuel and water like glass.
> ...


Jim, I have an 1850. No offense meant but I think you are way overthinking this and are going to make yourself crazy. Just get a nice 150hp 4 stroke and enjoy.


----------



## Fish Catcher Jim (Aug 27, 2014)

JerryA said:


> Jim, I have an 1850. No offense meant but I think you are way overthinking this and are going to make yourself crazy. Just get a nice 150hp 4 stroke and enjoy.


Yikes I think I agree with you !!
Thanks


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

JerryA said:


> I have an 1999 Sportfish with a 115 hp 2-stroke Johnson 17p prop. Will run 37-38 mph and pull skiers. Not sure why you need more than 150 hp unless you like to go really fast and run a lot on calm water. I use the boat on Lake Erie and it's seldom calm enough to go fast anyway. One important thing: Does this boat have a 12 or 17 degree dead rise hull. You do not want a 12 degree hull if you are going to use it on big water.


I have a 2000 SF and really like the boat. Mine has a 4.3 Mecury with a 2 barrel and it moves the boat faster than I want and it strictly stays on the west end of Erie. Next spring she's going up for sale. Going to upgrade to a 23ft hardtop, heading up this weekend to winterize the boat and camper and call it a year!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

My 19'9" Starcraft, 19 deg dead rise, 150 Optimax and 17p stainless steel Tempest prop will cruise 28-30 mph at around 3500 rpm and will max out at 40-41 mph. I've got a fair amount of weight on board with 4 batteries, 9.9 4s kicker, terrova, etc. I think the 150 4s will do you just fine on that Crestliner.


----------



## Fish Catcher Jim (Aug 27, 2014)

Does any one have an idea of the draft of the fish hawk 1950 ?

All I can find is 2' 11" and 35 inch draft on a 19 foot fishing boat is nuts.
The last 47 foot trawler I looked at had less than that.
Thanks
Jim


----------



## JerryA (Aug 16, 2004)

Fish Catcher Jim said:


> Does any one have an idea of the draft of the fish hawk 1950 ?
> 
> All I can find is 2' 11" and 35 inch draft on a 19 foot fishing boat is nuts.
> The last 47 foot trawler I looked at had less than that.
> ...


Jim, just buy the damn thing for gawd sakes.


----------

